

Clover adds chromium style tabs to Windows Explorer - Guillaume86
http://ejie.me/

======
Guillaume86
If you adjust the options you can remove the favorite bar and with a custom
.crx theme you can get almost perfect visual integration (functionally it's
already fine):
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/177896/Clover.PNG](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/177896/Clover.PNG)

